# How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners

Interesting!

Maybe many of us are being hoodwinked after all and just don't realize it?


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

What is a gun banner doing on a gun forum?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

What is a gun banner?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a gun banner: Yeah, I'm A Hoarder Banner by whitetiger_llc

And another: http://yahoosearch.pgpartner.com/rd...ent_id=1&st=feed&mt=~~~~~~~ysearch_pc_dd~n~~~


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Sure both sides tend to benefit from crises, real, imagined, or manufactured. But there is a simple fact to consider. When you have a president or a legislative body that has been shown to be of a mind to limit or curtail your rights, you can bet the People are going to do what is prudent... purchase firearms and ammunition.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Well, if so Obama is surely in on the scam. He sells more guns every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

The Week. A Brit weekly with an American edition. What do you suppose their stance would be? To them we're still a bunch of backward colonists


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Nooooooo!!!!!!









LOL


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> How the NRA and gun manufacturers work together to scam gun owners
> 
> Interesting!
> 
> *Maybe many of us are being hoodwinked after all and just don't realize it?*


Sorry, but sometimes I have to question whose side are you on?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

desertman said:


> Sorry but sometimes I have to question whose side are you on?


There are no sides.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

muckaleewarrior said:


> There are no sides.


Really?


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Really, there is not much difference between those in power on either side of the fence. So running around claiming to be with this or that doesn't do much good from where I sit. But to each his own.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds to me like you're a liberal tool.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The only difference is that one side believes in the 2nd Amendment and "Constitutional Law" and the other side doesn't. Which side do you choose? Like it or not we are a two party system it's gotta' be either one or the other. I'd rather take my chances with the side that trust's the American citizen with firearms. If the government can not trust law abiding citizens with firearms, how can those same citizens even begin to trust the government? Or should the government only be the ones who may bear arms? History has shown how that has turned out. Those who will turn their weapons into plowshares will plow for those that don't. Something to think about.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx said:


> Sounds to me like you're a liberal tool.


More than likely, one who thinks they can infiltrate our ranks and change our minds. They've got another thing coming.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

We, them, us, our ranks, this, that, and the other! For real? SMH


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

muckaleewarrior said:


> We, them, us, our ranks, this, that, and the other! For real? SMH


I'm the NRA, I believe you are misguided to believe that liberal garbage. Indeed, Obama and his democrat supporters believe in a gunless society in complete circumvention to the Bill of Rights and the US Constitution ..

This so called universal background check system is a precursor to gun registration and the slippery slope that follows. All these mass shootings could not have been prevented by any universal background check.

I'll make this clear, their ultimate desire is for national gun registration, much like Califorinia. Then they can do their true desired work.

As far as I know, neither the NRA, nor gun manufactueres are forcing anyone to purchase firearms. We still have the freedom to make our own choice. Guns sales have been better under this administration than at any other time in this country's history. So, thats an NRA scam?

This administration has failed miserably to go after and prosecute those felons/criminals who by law should not be in possession of firearms.

Please take time to read this:https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/house-bill/4269/text.

And this: http://www.handgunforum.net/firearm...ama-s-speech-crowd-pleaser-left-ignorant.html

Who's scamming who? The Bill of Rights is under attack, so, the first to attack is the strongest force; the NRA. We will fight back however, you are either with them or us, pick your side.

What's your opinion now? If you own firearms and you are not a member of the NRA you are riding in a wagon that someone else is pulling.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scam? I think not.....

The NRA advocates for gun right so of course people are members and contribute money....

Of course firearm manufactures play to firearm owners.... Its their bread and butter business......

The 2nd Amendment Foundation and other gun rights organization nationwide are 2nd amendment advocates.... Yet the article makes no mention of them.......

It is obvious the writer of the article is anti gun/anti NRA.....

Using the writers premise AAA and auto manufacturers are working together to scam auto owners......


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

denner said:


> I'm the NRA.....We will fight back however, you are either with them or us, pick your side.
> 
> What's your opinion now?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

denner said:


> I'm the NRA, I believe you are misguided to believe that liberal garbage. Indeed, Obama and his democrat supporters believe in a gunless society in complete circumvention to the Bill of Rights and the US Constitution ..
> 
> This so called universal background check system is a precursor to gun registraion and the slippery slope that follows. All these mass shootings could not have been prevented by any universal background check.
> 
> ...


Great Job Denner!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

muckaleewarrior said:


> We, them, us, our ranks, this, that, and the other! For real? SMH


_warrior_, that chain you are yanking on is attached to some private parts (metaphorically speaking).

The Carter-Clinton-Obama War On Guns is psychologically one of the most misguided operations I know of.


----------

